# IS IT TIME TO ALLOW SHORT VIDEO CLIPS?



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 29, 2017)

G'day, there are times when a short video clip can illustrate a point. there has been a lot of interest in the Kelpie posts I have made ,but at this time the reader must follow a link to the Facebook page to see it.Perhaps Nifty will consider in some circumstances allowing a short clip to be loaded which can save the writer a lot of text and better show the outcome of the exercise...T.O.R.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

@The Old Ram-Australia 

SHEEP Farmer For the last couple of days I have had the pups with Max/Ruby as the new flock grazed the house paddock so they were able to observe the older dogs at work.Today as the sheep moved towards the gate, Rosie went forward towards the back of the mob first to the right and then to the left to "cover" the group,I held back the older dogs to see what she would do,I watched as an older ewe with a lamb moved towards her to challenge her,to my "surprise " she stood her ground until I called her "off" as I did not want her to get a knock at this early stage.This is an example of the natural instincts bred into the Kelpie breed and as she matures and gains confidence I suspect she will be a great worker





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1523977854351893


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 30, 2017)

Greetings TOR... I don't think the issue is Nifty... I believe it is a software issue and the forum platform doesn't support video uploading. What most folks do is upload their video to Youtube and then post the link to there in their post here. Much the same as loading it up to FB and then posting the link there. I used to do a lot on FB but stopped when I found out that anything you post there (specifically pictures) become property of FB. I now go there and sign in maybe once or twice a year and post no personal stuff.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 30, 2017)

WOW,how did you do it SBC? Can you imagine how much text it would have taken to explain that clip?T.O.R.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> WOW,how did you do it SBC? Can you imagine how much text it would have taken to explain that clip?T.O.R.


Because I am not tech savvy I took screenshots lol  ( I always have to think of how I would think- someone just explaining techy stuff is just way past me- lol)

I follow your FB page so I saw it when you posted... anyway 

I went to your FB 
I left clicked to open the video up "big"
Then over the video I right clicked it has a box that says several things
Click on show video URL



 

Then when it shows the URL in the box click on it to copy (right click)


 

go back over to BYH and see this icon- click on it 



 

this will pop up- copy paste the URL in it and click embed


 


For the text I just copy pasted from your FB.

I hope that was ok- I figured you wouldn't mind since you were asking.
The process only take a few seconds but nice to have it be able to play right here.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 31, 2017)

G'day,thanks for the explanation and the path to follow,I'm sure it will come in handy further down the track as the puppies training progresses. T.O.R.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 31, 2017)

The technologically sophisticated world is still mainly passing us by in the valley in which I live. Most folk have never seen the messages "You have insufficient broadband width to complete this application", have no internet for days or a download speed of 0.13 mB/sec.These are the norm for here, and we DO pay for broadband (much higher prices than those in the 'burbs with 50mB/sec). No fibre cables, no mobile phone signal, and some of the worst broadband speeds in the country. I chose to live here, so my justification for complaint is limited.

 I love little videos....I can rarely watch them. YouTube....buffering,buffering,buffering.etc

HOWEVER.....the Welsh Government have promised a grant to our new Councillor to provide some sort of infrastructure...Not sure cables are feasible, maybe WiFi mast, and work is supposed to start in 6 weeks.So, some day I'll enjoy your videos and maybe upload a few myself.

'Til then Happy New Year.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 1, 2018)

G'day SS,that is appalling situation to be faced with in today's environment.Six months ago we changed our satellite and now it is possible to actually watch video so we can sympathize with your situation.I used to have to go to the local library to watch anything in the past,which was a 50 km round trip.I hope things improve for you soon..T.O.R.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 1, 2018)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> Six months ago we changed our satellite and now it is possible to actually watch video so we can sympathize with your situation


 Thanks,TOR.I have to go to the library, too, and that's 11 miles (and impassible in winter)of lanes. We have satellite TV, but, for reasons which totally baffle me, they will not provide us with internet.(I suspect that it relates to the population being tiny here, and the profits not big enough for them).

We could go for satellite internet, and are eligible for a substantial grant from the Government to do this, BUT, those in the area who have opted for it have found that it is very poor for a number of applications as the 'ping' speed is very poor. Several folk we know who had satellite internet got rid of it at the end of their first contract period.

From what I understand the internet will be WiFi based......but not really sure of the details.

Choosing to live here is part of the problem, but, like everyone else, we are expected to submit tax returns etc on line and local kids can't do their homework at home.

Well, here's hoping for a connected 2018.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 10, 2018)

For those of you who have good internet....here's our problem


----------

